# Intro and Birthday Forums



## Dark[Devil] (Oct 18, 2004)

Well I had a unsucsesful suggestion last night so how about another shot?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Alot more people are posting "welcome" or "Happy Birthday" threads on the fourm and most get off topic and become a spam or flame war etc. How about we make seperate threads for these and have it be just like testing, no post count increase?? :hmm:


----------



## Fusion Master (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sure there will still be spamming no matter where you put it. Sounds like a reasonable idea though.


----------



## Costello (Oct 19, 2004)

I would maybe rename the forum "Introductions" to "Introductions and birthdays"


----------



## Ruth (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't think it would really change anything just by making the intro forum for birthday's too...I wouldn't say they ever end up in flame wars either...
no post count increase, maybe...It's not like the Grog or person above me topics though, which are spam, but fun. Intros and birthdays are more acceptable.


----------



## simrnz (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi all ... Just continuing the thread .. I'm new here and birthday is just tomorrow .. waiting for a wish though!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

welcome and take ur seat for the next plane to the ban city!! mwahhhahh 
j/k

happy birthday and hope u enjoy ur stay 
and stay away from flame wars

p.s
next time(i know there won't be a next time) post it in te introduction section!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

and try NOT to bump 4 years old topic!!

Anyways....Welcome and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy b'day dood, and welcome here!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> and try NOT to bump 4 years old topic!!
> 
> Anyways....Welcome and Happy Birthday!


lol 
didnt see it was 4 years old 
so i was right about the ban city


----------

